# My First Post - Jr. Statesman II Buckeye Burl



## BuckIronfox (May 1, 2012)

I've been reading the forums here for a little while and haven't really had a reason to post, but will start to be a little more active.  I thought I'd share a pic of my latest pen.  Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## seamus7227 (May 1, 2012)

LOVE IT! thanks for sharing and posting


----------



## booney0717 (May 1, 2012)

Very nice! Gotta love buckeye burl. The pen looks  great


----------



## 1080Wayne (May 1, 2012)

Very nice piece of buckeye ! Pen body appears to be a bit overturned at the nib end and under turned at the cap end , but pictures can be deceiving and I may be totally wrong .


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 1, 2012)

Beautiful pen!  Buckeye burl is always a good choice.


----------



## Gilrock (May 1, 2012)

1080Wayne said:


> Very nice piece of buckeye ! Pen body appears to be a bit overturned at the nib end and under turned at the cap end , but pictures can be deceiving and I may be totally wrong .


 
I think the pen looks really nice as well.

Not sure if it applies for your pen but I made a mistake with my first Jr Stateman pen. I didn't notice that the body bushings were different sizes. Is it possible you installed the hardware backwards from your bushing placement when turning? The bushing near the ink tip is the larger of the two. If you know how you could carefully use punches to remove the hardware from the tube and reinstall reversed to correct it.

Edit:  I noticed the title says Jr Statesman* II*...so I'm not sure if the bushing sizes are the same as what I normally use.


----------



## jcm71 (May 1, 2012)

You can't go wrong with Buckeye.  Beautiful job.


----------



## BuckIronfox (May 1, 2012)

Yep, I put the endcap on the wrong end.  I was wondering if anyone would notice  I'm picking up a set of punches tonight to fix it.


----------



## BuckIronfox (May 1, 2012)

*Here's the one I made prior*

Not a great photo, and the pen's not perfect but at least I put this one together correctly


----------



## ed4copies (May 1, 2012)

BuckIronfox said:


> Yep, I put the endcap on the wrong end.  I was wondering if anyone would notice  I'm picking up a set of punches tonight to fix it.



Yes, a group of penturners WILL SEE that.  Now, the average person probably will not.

Great pen for your first pic posted!!


----------



## BuckIronfox (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the encouraging comments. Y'all are great.


----------



## bobjackson (May 1, 2012)

Great pen. Nice job. Welcome to the IAP.


----------



## PenPal (May 1, 2012)

Morning here Buck from outer ether, your pen exceeds the norm in first postings, first past the post, weights right all clear and if I were a betting person great value for money.

Look forward to more now from you in the future.

Kind regards Peter and welcome from down under.


----------



## boxerman (May 1, 2012)

Very nice like the buckeye.


----------



## McBryde (May 2, 2012)

Both pens look awesome, Buck.
Love what you're using to prop the pens up with. Haha!
Do you smoke by chance?


----------



## BuckIronfox (May 2, 2012)

Yes, I'll occasionally have a cigar, I tend to buy more than I smoke though so they also work great as a pen prop.


----------



## Gilrock (May 2, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> BuckIronfox said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, I put the endcap on the wrong end. I was wondering if anyone would notice  I'm picking up a set of punches tonight to fix it.
> ...


 
And when some of us have made the same mistake or similar. 

My mistake was one of those that makes you're stomach churn.  I tried to use my very first Jr Stateman kit with one of Toni's polymer clay Purple Rose blanks.  So I was fairly new to penturning using a new kit and a new style blank.  Well she has the blanks fit pretty close to the bushings so it should only need some light sanding.  Well I had been doing all my slimlines and wallstreets so I didn't even read the directions...I figured both bushings were always the same size like every other pen I had done.  So I put the bushings on the blank and with a 50/50 chance of it being wrong of course I had them backwards.  I ended up sanding one side down too far where it started to lose some of the flower detail.  I don't even remember how I realized my mistake.  I think I might have picked up the directions after the error...lol.  It didn't turn out looking all that bad.  Most people I showed the pen to never noticed the issue...I ended up giving it to mom for christmas.  A friend at work liked it enough he had me order a second blank to make a pen for his wife....I got it right the 2nd time.


----------



## MartinPens (May 2, 2012)

A couple of great pens! What would we do without our punches? Your photos are eally nice as well. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## flippedcracker (May 2, 2012)

Gilrock said:


> Not sure if it applies for your pen but I made a mistake with my first Jr Stateman pen. I didn't notice that the body bushings were different sizes. Is it possible you installed the hardware backwards from your bushing placement when turning? The bushing near the ink tip is the larger of the two. If you know how you could carefully use punches to remove the hardware from the tube and reinstall reversed to correct it.



I did the exact same thing on my first Jr Statesman. I got it apart and was able to fix it, but then the nib end was pretty loose, so I had to glue it in place. Just something to consider.


----------



## 76winger (May 2, 2012)

I like the Buckeye Burl coupled with the Black Ti finish. Looks great, and one you get the body turned around it'll be Awesome! The wood really looks great on the second one.


----------

